# My cat hates mint!



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, 2 days ago my husband and I were getting ready to leave for dinner and when my husband opened the mouthwash, Princeton took a whiff. The look on his face was so comical :lol: He was turning his head funny and squinting his eyes. He then wanted to hide under or behind something in the kitchen. I guess he doesn't like mint :idea: 

Does your cat not like strong scents?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats hate the smell of nail polish. Sometimes I paint my toenails while sitting on the bottom stair step. They come strolling up to say hello and do a double take. They look at me as if I've done something horrible to them.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

katlover13 said:


> They come strolling up to say hello and do a double take. They look at me as if I've done something horrible to them.


 :lol: Fran


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

My cats hate the smell of vinegar. The other day, our new kitty smelled it for the first time. She sat on the counter, sneezed at least 6 times in rapid succession, then ran out of the room.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's still funny what they do... :lol:


----------



## Ariel1719 (Apr 12, 2009)

lol ! Jesse hates the smell of my minty gum, whenever i go to kiss him he comes and he goes 8O and backs off aha. there faces are so funny though!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess cats just don't like strong smells. I was going to test Prince with vinegar but I suppose that would be mean...watching him make a funny face and run away! :?


----------

